# AMD Releases ATI Catalyst 10.8 WHQL Software Suite



## btarunr (Aug 25, 2010)

AMD kept up with its monthly driver update cycle, and released the ATI Catalyst 10.8 software suite. The software installs the latest WHQL-signed drivers for ATI Radeon GPUs, AMD Chipsets, and other ATI Multimedia products. The new version packs a set of game-specific performance improvements, and a few feature updates. To begin with, Far Cry 2, Left 4 Dead 2, and Stormrise, each got GPU configuration specific, mostly single-digit performance increments. 

New features include full-support for the OpenGL ES 2.0 API, greater control over video quality by means of a checkbox control from Catalyst Control Center. This is particularly of importance, as AMD seems to have taken notes from the press coverage, such as our Video Enhancement Quality Tests. There are image-quality improvements for StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty, that includes anti-aliasing support. An update also claims to greatly improve overall performance of Eyefinity setups that use 4-way/Quad CrossFireX (or CrossFire involving four GPUs).

*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 10.8 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 64-bit, Windows 7/Vista 32-bit, Windows XP 32-bit, Windows XP 64-bit

A detailed list of important updates follows.



*New Features:* 

OpenGL ES 2.0 support 
 ATI Catalyst 10.8 delivers full support for OpenGL ES 2.0 specification
 Enables 3D accelerated graphics within a web browser that supports OpenGL ES 2.0
 Supported on Windows XP, Windows Vista, and Windows 7
Video Quality default options 
 The Default video options for ATI Catalyst have been greatly enhanced to deliver the best quality video viewing experience. Users can also choose to apply these settings to Internet Video via a new checkbox control within the ATI Catalyst Control Center.
Performance enhancement for Eyefinity Quad ATI CrossFireX configurations 
 Performance has been greatly improved for users running with ATI Eyefinity on a Quad ATI CrossFireX configuration
Anti-Aliasing support for StarCraft II

*Performance Improvements:*

Far Cry 2 
 Performance increases 2-6% on ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series single and CrossFire configurations
 Performance increases 2-4% on ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series single and CrossFire configurations
 Performance increases 3-8% on ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series single and
CrossFire configurations
Left 4 Dead 2 
Performance increases 3-5% on CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5800 series and CrossFire ATI Radeon HD 5700 series configurations
Stormrise 
Performance increases 5-10% on ATI Radeon HD 5600 series and ATI Radeon HD 5500 series configurations
For more details, please refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## wolf (Aug 25, 2010)

awesomesauce, I'll wait till I hear about stability and improvements before I dive on them, especially using a mobility 5600 card.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 25, 2010)

Just installed it, gonna try out sum benchmarks and games


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 25, 2010)

Bad Company 2 results PLZ!!!


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 25, 2010)

wolf said:


> awesomesauce, I'll wait till I hear about stability and improvements before I dive on them, especially using a mobility 5600 card.


Diving on them right now.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

Installed : ]

Has to be said, glad I learnt that lil upgrade trick recently, didn't even have to restart my rig.

What programs use open gl es?


----------



## Black Panther (Aug 25, 2010)

Has anyone tried this on a 5970 yet?


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 25, 2010)

According to release notes, it fixes the Borderlands crash issue. I have been playing that lately so I will be able to comment in a bit.


----------



## chron (Aug 25, 2010)

I really wish we saw some major performance increases for GTA IV.  I waited until I could afford a 5870 to buy that game, and it runs like manure!


----------



## chron (Aug 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Installed : ]
> 
> Has to be said, glad I learnt that lil upgrade trick recently, didn't even have to restart my rig.
> 
> What programs use open gl es?



I haven't been around much lately.  What update trick are you referring to?


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 25, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Bad Company 2 results PLZ!!!



I second that!!


----------



## Crazykenny (Aug 25, 2010)

chron said:


> I really wish we saw some major performance increases for GTA IV.  I waited until I could afford a 5870 to buy that game, and it runs like manure!



Dont bet on it, GTAIV is one of the shittiest ports ever! Even on my Crossfire HD5870 system with a AMD 1090T it runs like absolute shit. You'd be better off, and probably cheaper, buying a console and playing it on that. Ugh... even though I absolutely hate consoles.

Oh well, there are far more interesting games out there. Check out Mafia II, runs like a charm on a 5870.


----------



## crow1001 (Aug 25, 2010)

chron said:


> I really wish we saw some major performance increases for GTA IV.  I waited until I could afford a 5870 to buy that game, and it runs like manure!




Runs great on a 480, the way it's meant to be played.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2010)

DLing now. Will post back with results.


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 25, 2010)

So far nothing exploded yet.


----------



## human_error (Aug 25, 2010)

looks to be working fine on my 5970. Am very pleased with the ability to have the video enhancements (such as de-blocking) enabled on web flash videos


----------



## Zubasa (Aug 25, 2010)

human_error said:


> looks to be working fine on my 5970. Am very pleased with the ability to have the video enhancements (such as de-blocking) enabled on web flash videos


I am a heavy user of Youtube, and this feature is what makes the difference for me.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 25, 2010)

Keep in mind guys they also updated the SB drivers to 10.8.


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2010)

Zubasa said:


> So far nothing exploded yet.



I have achieved the same results! 




TheMailMan78 said:


> Keep in mind guys they also updated the SB drivers to 10.8.



Yes. Do the expressUninstallAll feature and it will gut everything out. Then install CCC/drivers, reboot, then install SB drivers in that order. There's also always a new Hydravision and AVIVO to get as is the usual with every release. 


Semi-ProTip: For those of you using Hybrid PhysX, no need to uninstall your Nvidia drivers. Once you uninstall the ATi drivers you may get a black screen. Just swap your display cable to the Nvidia card (viola, no more black screen) and wait for the ATi uninstall restart prompt. Shut down, swap cables again and your're good.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

I didn't bother uninstalling anything and everything is working fine including phsyx : ]

to do an update instead chron after the driver has self extracted cancel the catalyst install manger go to C:\ATI\Support\10-8_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu\config ,open up the installconfig file with note pad and change update from false to true, save go back into the 10.8 main folder and load the exe and BAM upgrade mode is there.

No need to uninstall drivers or restart.


----------



## avatar_raq (Aug 25, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## erocker (Aug 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I didn't bother uninstalling anything and everything is working fine including phsyx : ]
> 
> to do an update instead chron after the driver has self extracted cancel the catalyst install manger go to C:\ATI\Support\10-8_vista64_win7_64_dd_ccc_enu\config ,open up the installconfig file with note pad and change update from false to true, save go back into the 10.8 main folder and load the exe and BAM upgrade mode is there.
> 
> No need to uninstall drivers or restart.



Tried that and had issues with CrossFire. Friend of mine had issues as well using a 5970. I know there is a reason ATi doesn't already have it enabled or makes no mention of it anywhere. It's strange really, but did work great on my HTPC setup. Either way I have the process or removing everything and reinstalling everyhing ingrained in my head and I can get through it rather quickly.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 25, 2010)

Ahh I guess it's only fine for single gpu setups, cheers for the tip.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 25, 2010)

going to download and install maybe later tonight or tomorrow


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Ahh I guess it's only fine for single gpu setups, cheers for the tip.



It's wonky. I've installed without uninstalling for over a year, but now I can only play in DX9. DX10 crashes instantly 

*uninstalling....*


----------



## Crazykenny (Aug 25, 2010)

crow1001 said:


> Runs great on a 480, the way it's meant to be played.



Sure if you dont mind a 4 gigawatt heat furnace sitting in your PC, that costs a fortune. I rather stick to the red side untill Nvidia has corrected its mistakes.

Damn I loved the 8, 9 and some of the 200 series. But there latest cards are just below standard. Atleast, not the quality I am used to from Nvidia. Heat and powerconsumption do mind, thank you very much.


----------



## Gzero (Aug 25, 2010)

I just install with out uninstalling. But out of habit restart the pc before playing any games even though I'm not prompted to.


----------



## Gzero (Aug 25, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Sure if you dont mind a 4 gigawatt heat furnace sitting in your PC, that costs a fortune. I rather stick to the red side untill Nvidia has corrected its mistakes.
> 
> Damn I loved the 8, 9 and some of the 200 series. But there latest cards are just below standard. Atleast, not the quality I am used to from Nvidia. Heat and powerconsumption do mind, thank you very much.



Hehe, just my hands on a 8800 GTX, and your saying that Nvidia never made a mistake in this series  

Looking forward to the leccey bill with 2 pc's running last gen high end hw.


----------



## Crazykenny (Aug 26, 2010)

Gzero said:


> Hehe, just my hands on a 8800 GTX, and your saying that Nvidia never made a mistake in this series
> 
> Looking forward to the leccey bill with 2 pc's running last gen high end hw.



I dont see someone baking a GTX480 back to life, thats just ingenious engineering  Still, the 8800 series where ground breaking at there time. Whilest the 480 doesnt really break anything major, atleast not by a longshot.

I mean, what did ATI throw at the 8800 series? HD2000 series right?


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> ...I rather stick to the red side untill Nvidia has corrected its mistakes.



GF104, nuf' said.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 26, 2010)

wolf said:


> GF104, nuf' said.



GF104 is OK but not ground breaking.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 26, 2010)

just installed. i now have to find the overscan feature because my screen is not full ;(
EDIT; fixed that. im now going to test SC2


----------



## Steevo (Aug 26, 2010)

I like the overscan feature, some of the many monitors don't auto adjust for crap, and their scaling is not right either but using the GPU to perform it looks just as good as a native unscaled image.


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> GF104 is OK but not ground breaking.



well IMO it corrected the mistakes in GF100, maybe not ground breaking but a massive step in the right direction.

however this isn't the thread for this discussion either...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

In contrast to the last few ati driver threads I don't see a complaint in every post, but I also don't see anyone saying it's fixed issues they had with the last 3-4 drivers. Should I recommend this to my friend with a 5850 or not?


----------



## Glocko (Aug 26, 2010)

SC2 finally works in crossfire for me no more flickering! Other than that it seems like a solid release thus far.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

You should always recommend new drivers, it always pay to try them out.

After all even if people were complaining it doesn't mean to say the drivers won't work for you.

For example I've had no issues what so ever since 9.8 : ] Yet some people have been having problems driver after driver.


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 26, 2010)

so far after testing with SC2 the only problem i have found is that........         i suck at this game and died in less than 7min versus ai normal mode  but hey it was my first time to play


----------



## dj-electric (Aug 26, 2010)

the driver is OK... thats all... :{


----------



## Bobington (Aug 26, 2010)

I got a bone to pick with W1zzard concerning the new 10.8 drivers.

On page 7 it says the following:


> Shifting mouse cursor between displays no longer causes intermittent cursor
> corruption or system lock up



I purchased a 5870 based on the reviews posted on TPU and other sites and at the time no review contained any warnings about lock ups or faulty drivers. Given that most people who would purchase a $400 GPU will more than likely be using 2 monitors it seems extremely relevant to inform them that if they use 2 monitors the cursor will become corrupted and your system will crash. 

Meanwhile, before 10.5 it was impossible to overclock using multiple monitors without the screens starting to flicker. Something that seems very hard for reviewers to not have noticed given that they all overclock the cards and these cards are designed for use with 3 monitors.

I'm happy that these issues have finally been resolved but it would have been nice to have been told about them BEFORE we made the purchase and it should not have taken almost a year for these issues to be acknowledged by ATI and be fixed.

I hope reviewers do a better job informing consumers of the next generation of video cards.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 26, 2010)

Bobington said:


> I got a bone to pick with W1zzard concerning the new 10.8 drivers.
> 
> On page 7 it says the following:
> 
> ...



I don't think in any of the 5870 reviews he claims to have tested the cards with Eyeinfinty thus he shouldn't be blamed for something he didn't test and the reader can only assume what the performance regarding that would be like. If he did have results with Eyeinfinty it was strictly game performance, its a hardware review not a driver review. If a crash occurred I'm sure he would have mentioned it. 

Also if you bought the card and weren't happy with it nothing was stopping you from returning it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I don't think in any of the 5870 reviews he claims to have tested the cards with Eyeinfinty thus he shouldn't be blamed for something he didn't test and the reader can only assume what the performance regarding that would be like. If he did have results with Eyeinfinty it was strictly game performance, its a hardware review not a driver review. If a crash occurred I'm sure he would have mentioned it.
> 
> Also if you bought the card and weren't happy with it nothing was stopping you from returning it.




He probably should review all the features of a card though eh?

After all its not just frame rates we buy cards for.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 26, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> He probably should review all the features of a card though eh?
> 
> After all its not just frame rates we buy cards for.



Yeah don't get me wrong that would be great if he added it but since he hadn't, people should do research else were if they plan to use that like read forums to find out issues if any. Of course driver issues will vary from PC to PC so he might not have had any Eyeinfinty issues anyways and still get blamed for it even if he did add it. Review was obviously for 1 monitor solutions, people looking for an eyeinfinty review should read one.


----------



## Super XP (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice, can't wait to try these out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah don't get me wrong that would be great if he added it but since he hadn't, people should do research else were if they plan to use that like read forums to find out issues if any. Of course driver issues will vary from PC to PC so he might not have had any Eyeinfinty issues anyways and still get blamed for it even if he did add it. Review was obviously for 1 monitor solutions, people looking for an eyeinfinty review should read one.



Aye true, always pays to check forums for info about things I find.

That's the place to find issues and bugs with things.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd imagine at least some of the reasons why driver bugs are missed by reviewers is because a portion of driver bugs result from differing driver installation methods. Many reviewers do tests on a fresh install or totally erase the drivers before installing new ones. 

Aside from that I'd blame it on limited time with a product. For a site to uncover the monitor issue it would have needed to combine an eyefinity review with the main review and they would have had to be one of the few sites that includes the overclock results in all benchmarks. Few sites do that, and most eyefinity reviews were done a good while after the initial release reviews.


----------



## Bobington (Aug 26, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'd imagine at least some of the reasons why driver bugs are missed by reviewers is because a portion of driver bugs result from differing driver installation methods. Many reviewers do tests on a fresh install or totally erase the drivers before installing new ones.
> 
> Aside from that I'd blame it on limited time with a product. For a site to uncover the monitor issue it would have needed to combine an eyefinity review with the main review and they would have had to be one of the few sites that includes the overclock results in all benchmarks. Few sites do that, and most eyefinity reviews were done a good while after the initial release reviews.



I'm guessing my post was confusing from the replies, the cursor bug doesnt happen only in Eyefinity rigs but in all multi-monitor configurations. Assuming the reviewer was using Windows 7 and 2+ monitors he would have run into the bug.


----------



## erocker (Aug 26, 2010)

Thing is there are eyefinity reviews out there (Hardforum I know for sure) that don't have these issues. At least they don't claim to have them.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 26, 2010)

Bobington said:


> I got a bone to pick with W1zzard concerning the new 10.8 drivers.
> 
> On page 7 it says the following:
> 
> ...





I have never had that issue and run my monitor and a 46" TV in the other room, playing games while my wife watches netflix on it. 


So, perhaps you should review any crap software or other PC issues you have before blaming W1zz, or the drivers/card. In short, your troll post is a troll post. Go troll elsewhere. Or here is a idea, make a thread of your very own so you can get help.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Criticism is not trolling, also though he specifically mentions wizard he clearly states "and other reviews" he's about as troll like as I am a sexy blonde woman.

Seriously I left for a bit because of how badly everyone takes something negatively : /


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

Bobington said:


> I'm guessing my post was confusing from the replies, the cursor bug doesnt happen only in Eyefinity rigs but in all multi-monitor configurations. Assuming the reviewer was using Windows 7 and 2+ monitors he would have run into the bug.



i ran dual monitor for weeks before experiencing my first cursor corruption issue. most reviewers only have a few days to test a card, at most - and most of that time is spent running benchmarks and stability tests. They don't sit there for a week playing games, watching movies and testing for every possible problem reported on the internet.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2010)

Steevo said:


> So, perhaps you should review any crap software or other PC issues you have before blaming W1zz, or the drivers/card. In short, your troll post is a troll post. Go troll elsewhere. Or here is a idea, make a thread of your very own so you can get help.




Maybe you missed that ATI says they fixed this problem with 10.8?




> perhaps you should review any crap software or other PC issues you have before blaming W1zz



Hmm, the problem is ATi driver/hardware. Just because you do not have the issues doesn't mean it doesn't exist. And he's not blaming W1zz for the problem...he's calling out ALL REVIEWERS for failing to miss such an obvious issue.

Personally, I blame them for not doing Eyefinity reviews...and I've said this before. If these reviews were done, they'd ahve seen these issues, and I feel pretty confident that W1zz would have reported it...that wouldn't look good for AMD.


If anything, I think YOU are trolling here, not him.



Mussels said:


> i ran dual monitor for weeks before experiencing my first cursor corruption issue. most reviewers only have a few days to test a card, at most - and most of that time is spent running benchmarks and stability tests. They don't sit there for a week playing games, watching movies and testing for every possible problem reported on the internet.



Yeah, It took me *many months to find triggers* for this behavior. I just simply assume most reviewers only used a single monitor, and as such, wouldn't notice it at all.

I guess, in the end, we should be blaming ATi for not providing monitors to reviewers so they could test Eyefinity...I almsot want to say it seems like AMD made no mention of Eyefinity a priority...with the single "source" of Eyefinity reviews being [H], it's very easy for them to control.


----------



## mav2000 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any idea if the idle issue has been solved...am still at 10.4 because all the new ddrivers dont run idle too well. Memory does not underclock and gpu stays around 500.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

mav2000 said:


> Any idea if the idle issue has been solved...am still at 10.4 because all the new ddrivers dont run idle too well. Memory does not underclock and gpu stays around 500.



thats never going to be fixed, its a feature.

if you OC with overdrive, the idle clocks raise to UVD clocks to help prevent issues some people had.


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

About to download and give them a try.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 26, 2010)

AMD should give us 2D clock control like they do with 3D clocks in CCC. Its obvious different speeds work better for different cards. I'm still on 10.4 too because my card works perfectly on low 2D clocks, even with an overclock.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

buggalugs said:


> AMD should give us 2D clock control like they do with 3D clocks in CCC. Its obvious different speeds work better for different cards. I'm still on 10.4 too because my card works perfectly on low 2D clocks, even with an overclock.



BIOS flash it, and you can have them whatever you want.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Still no BC2 reports?


----------



## ShogoXT (Aug 26, 2010)

Borderlands crash is indeed fixed as it says, but I think they dropped the AA performance improvements that were in 10.7 . Could just be because of how the drivers are made (every other month development). 

So far nothing else has exploded as others said.

As well I have a 5870 and ive never had multi display freezing. Only issue I have had is small things with initial setup (never being able to get 1:1 on some displays), but I figured it out.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

ShogoXT said:


> Borderlands crash is indeed fixed as it says, but I think they dropped the AA performance improvements that were in 10.7 . Could just be because of how the drivers are made (every other month development).
> 
> So far nothing else has exploded as others said.
> 
> As well I have a 5870 and ive never had multi display freezing. Only issue I have had is small things with initial setup *(never being able to get 1:1 on some displays)*, but I figured it out.



i've never figured out why they default the overscan to 15% on HDMI, makes no bloody sense...


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 26, 2010)

it is great that you relay download with your fast servers .
why you do not have the "ATI Catalyst™ 10.8 Profiles Update" ?


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 26, 2010)

All good here working good on my 5970 if anyone wants to know.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> BIOS flash it, and you can have them whatever you want.



Ya, i have done that in the past, in fact thats how i stumbled onto this website years ago. But i'm saying if AMD want to avoid complaints they should offer this option. Most users dont want to flash bioses and dont even know about it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

buggalugs said:


> Ya, i have done that in the past, in fact thats how i stumbled onto this website years ago. But i'm saying if AMD want to avoid complaints they should offer this option. Most users dont want to flash bioses and dont even know about it.



the whole reason for the higher clocks being forced, is due to complaints from users who'd OC'd and had issues due to the low idle clocks - hell, a few companies released cards with BIOS's locking the clocks higher to 'fix' the problems themselves.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> the whole reason for the higher clocks being forced, is due to complaints from users who'd OC'd and had issues due to the low idle clocks - hell, a few companies released cards with BIOS's locking the clocks higher to 'fix' the problems themselves.



Yeah but most people who over-clock would be quite capable of setting 2d clocks don't you think?

I've got in contact with AMD about this anyway via their suggestion thingy.

I asked them to either have a separate 2d clock option or allow custom profiles to override settings. ( how I used to fix the problem)


----------



## wolf (Aug 26, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i've never figured out why they default the overscan to 15% on HDMI, makes no bloody sense...



I remember this now! using HDMI into my 40" HDTV, it was always 15% overscan, had to go into CCC and slide it down to 0%, how very odd indeed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 26, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Criticism is not trolling, also though he specifically mentions wizard he clearly states "and other reviews" he's about as troll like as I am a sexy blonde woman.
> 
> Seriously I left for a bit because of how badly everyone takes something negatively : /



You're a sexy blond woman? Can I put it in your pooper?


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 26, 2010)

*bc2 10.8*

this release of 10.8 is the best driver so far for me on 5970 oc with bad company2

FPS up 5+ to 12 and the previous lows of some explosions have improved by 20fps.

i had previously been using the 10.5 hotfix as everything after that has been rubbish for bc2.

all settings on max and DX11

pleased with this driver. might even try eyefinity again.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 26, 2010)

Who would like to see something like this:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The 2D fan control probably isnt needed but 2D clock control would be sweet.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You're a sexy blond woman? Can I put it in your pooper?



Erm... well I guess just this one time is fine


----------



## char[] rager (Aug 26, 2010)

So, every time I upgrade my graphics driver, I have to upgrade my motherboard northbridge/southbridge drivers?

I have an X58 Asus P6T-Deluxe, what should I do?


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 26, 2010)

char[] rager said:


> So, every time I upgrade my graphics driver, I have to upgrade my motherboard northbridge/southbridge drivers?
> 
> I have an X58 Asus P6T-Deluxe, what should I do?



Those drivers only get installed if the installer detects that you have AMD chipsets.

You don't should be fine : ]


----------



## Steevo (Aug 26, 2010)

Perhaps I never had the issues as I made a custom BIOS for my card short after it arrived. I did have the big cursor issue with single screen setup, but from the thread I was guessing only about 5% of users had the issue, and for me the custom BIOS allowed me the control over it I wanted and thus it was a no brainer to do. I have been doing it since the 9XXX series.


If he has a issue then perhaps instead of bitching and calling reviews that are almost a year old into question he needs to get help for it by creating a thread. Really how constructive is flaming reviewers and reviews that old, that only apply to a few percent of people, and of those perhaps 10% have the same issue. We are talking out of a million cards, [perhaps a couple thousand people. It is still a legitimate complaint, however in this thread, at this time, it is far from constructive, beneficial, or on topic IMO.

Edit-------------------


These drivers work great for me, I needed a reboot anyway since it had been over a month without a reboot. Installed and had to reconfigure my TV, but it took all of 5 minutes of setup to make everything work like a charm.


----------



## char[] rager (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you pantherx12.


----------



## FilipM (Aug 26, 2010)

have they fixed the idle clocks issue when overclocking with these drivers?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2010)

FilipM said:


> have they fixed the idle clocks issue when overclocking with these drivers?



thats been answered already.


----------



## buggalugs (Aug 26, 2010)

FilipM said:


> have they fixed the idle clocks issue when overclocking with these drivers?



Its not an issue its a feature. They cant keep everyone happy without giving consumers control of their 2D clocks in CCC. Some want the higher 2D clocks some dont.

Bios flashing isnt good enough for the masses, most of whom never heard of TPU.



Bobington said:


> I got a bone to pick with W1zzard concerning the new 10.8 drivers.
> 
> On page 7 it says the following:
> 
> ...



Thats a bit unfair. Just because _you_ have problems doesnt mean Wizzard or everybody else has problems.

 The issue you speak of and other issues like the grey stripe issue only affected a small amount of users. Most people like me have never had issues with the 5870.


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 26, 2010)

chron said:


> I really wish we saw some major performance increases for GTA IV.  I waited until I could afford a 5870 to buy that game, and it runs like manure!



GTA IV is more CPU dependent than GPU dependent.


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 26, 2010)

Crazykenny said:


> Sure if you dont mind a 4 gigawatt heat furnace sitting in your PC, that costs a fortune. I rather stick to the red side untill Nvidia has corrected its mistakes.
> 
> Damn I loved the 8, 9 and some of the 200 series. But there latest cards are just below standard. Atleast, not the quality I am used to from Nvidia. Heat and powerconsumption do mind, thank you very much.



Heat isn't as bad as they say it is.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 26, 2010)

What did I do? I uninstalled 10.7, used driver cleaner pro, now my pc hangs on the Win7 loading screen!!! Halp!

I can do Safe mode, but even with all startup programs stopped(via msconfig) windows still hangs!!

What do I do?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2010)

System restore, and retry uninstall without driver cleaner.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 26, 2010)

Got it fixed. 10.8 crashed to desktop in BC2 after about 20min.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 26, 2010)

CTD is a server kick, more often than not. I get it within seconds of entering specific servers(seems they don't like me kicking thier ass, but i guess my attitude/reputation doesn't help that one, either, can't play on alot of Canadian clan servers, seems they no like me), but I get on friendly servers, and never have any issues.

I've got two indentical rigs now to test my issues with my 5870's, as well as GTX480 rig...no matter what rig I use, I get CTD always from the same servers...might be a server issue, I guess, but you know me, paranoid/delusional.

Anyway, there's a driver fix for the nV side of things, apparantly, but I've yet to try it as of yet...got me some chicken pox instead.


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 26, 2010)

wolf said:


> I remember this now! using HDMI into my 40" HDTV, it was always 15% overscan, had to go into CCC and slide it down to 0%, how very odd indeed.


Where the heck is this feature located exactly?




TheMailMan78 said:


> You're a sexy blond woman? Can I put it in your pooper?


Wow great minds think alike! Last picture I saw of her she wasn't a blond but definitely worthy of a pooper poking as well as a poking any where else she finds acceptable! 




pantherx12 said:


> Erm... well I guess just this one time is fine



Hot damn Princess Technician of the pantherx12 clan, hows about you come hang with me for a while! Ready to cross the pond?


----------



## Marineborn (Aug 26, 2010)

yeah im still sticking with 10.4's if it aint broke and running smooth dont fix it. lol


----------



## Bobington (Aug 26, 2010)

buggalugs said:


> Thats a bit unfair. Just because _you_ have problems doesnt mean Wizzard or everybody else has problems.
> 
> The issue you speak of and other issues like the grey stripe issue only affected a small amount of users. Most people like me have never had issues with the 5870.



Given that the bug happens if you run 2+ monitors and run Windows 7 it's safe to say there are thousands of people who have been experiencing this problem since release last year. It's easy to reproduce and should have been noticed by at least one reviewer. 

Nor did I say this was the only problem, also mentioned the multi-monitor flicker bug, and you could also mention the GSOD caused by a faulty memory controller in 5xxx.

These problems have already been acknowledged by ATI so I'm not sure why people insist on continuing to deny them, and some basic googling will find plenty of people pissed off about them.

The point remains that this is essentially a big ticket purchase and even after reading about a dozen reviews, none of these bugs were mentioned by reviewers. So what exactly is the point of "reviews" if you don't come out knowing what to expect from your purchase.


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Aug 27, 2010)

to bad the 4870x2 support is "left4dead" ... pun intended

i'm still at catalyst 10.2 !!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 27, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> to bad the 4870x2 support is "left4dead" ... pun intended
> 
> i'm still at catalyst 10.2 !!



Well done there deadly 

on the other side, I am sad for you.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Keep in mind guys they also updated the SB drivers to 10.8.


Where in the driver do you see the SB drivers?

I looked and didn't see them.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Where in the driver do you see the SB drivers?
> 
> I looked and didn't see them.



Yeah, they reall screwed that one up..I cannot get to it at all now(normally you'd have to do some screwy navigation to find it), but could yesterday.

Sending in MSGs right NAOW!!


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, they reall screwed that one up..I cannot get to it at all now(normally you'd have to do some screwy navigation to find it), but could yesterday.
> 
> Sending in MSGs right NAOW!!


Sweet, keep us posted bro


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Sweet, keep us posted bro



I Twitter'd Terry Makedon. He likes to ignore me though.


Also submitted driver feedback(OMG!!! AMAZING THAT WORKS!!!!)




Don't count on my efforts actually making a difference...hit them up too.

Anyway, normally you'd find that under the motherboard/integrated driver section...they have the AHCI driver there, but no SB driver(It's a seperate package).

I've got the driver...if need be tomorrow I'll upload it to a free hosting site.

EDIT: you can get them here:

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/windows/Pages/integrated_vista64.aspx

if that version is not for your OS, please click the bolded "download graphics drivers" on left side, then chose the proper OS.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> I Twitter'd Terry Makedon. He likes to ignore me though.
> 
> 
> Also submitted driver feedback(OMG!!! AMAZING THAT WORKS!!!!)
> ...



can you uplaod it now pleazze?

this is fast as hell and nothing to enter for your info 
HERE


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

OK, so, on to testing...


BF BC2, AA and V-Sync broken. Crossfire gives microstutter, first time I've seen it with 5-series. Using the "improved" CAT 10.8a profiles, which where to host performance fixes for CFX scaling...seems they broke other things to get the performacne at this point...

Moving to next app.

EDIT: brought these problems into ATi's attention via other avenues. Will update this post if these issues change.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

Im keeping these drivers, for the games I play it works real well with my 5970.

The screen looks way better then the 10.4's did, games have so much depth, also look so much better... I also like the ability to change the core and memory idle clocks from the standard 157mhZ - 300mhz to 400MHz - 1010MHz with out making a custom profile.

Just a 5mhz bump, and click applie.... and up go the clocks !  temps also seem to be running about 3-5c lower then the 10.4 driver.

Dirt 2 has never looked more real till now! 

This is my driver of choice for sure!


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I just checked and apparently 10.8 is compatible with Stream SDK2.2. (source)

Due to this fact I'm considering upgrading my drivers from 10.5.



fullinfusion said:


> I also like the ability to change the core and memory idle clocks from the standard 157mhZ - 300mhz to 400MHz - 1010MHz with out making a custom profile.



Out of curiosity, why would you want to do that?  Using a Kill-A-Watt and running those 400/1000 idle clocks my computer consumes around 20W more at idle.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I just checked and apparently 10.8 is compatible with Stream SDK2.1. (source)
> 
> Due to this fact I'm considering upgrading my drivers from 10.5.
> 
> ...


Just testing the cold bug bro, that's all.

I haven't received my Ncrapia gpu as a back up yet so I'm not flashing to the new bios till then..

But all in all it's been a long time sense I've been happy with shitty ATI drivers till now...

I will put my self up for an Infraction from Blackpanther the cool  moderator to prove He'll love these drivers.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I just checked and apparently 10.8 is compatible with Stream SDK2.2. (source)
> 
> Due to this fact I'm considering upgrading my drivers from 10.5.
> 
> ...



my 5870 goes up 35W, which aint that bad... but i can imagine in hotter weather it could cause the fan to spin up off its silent setting at idle on occasion, which would be irritating.


----------



## inferKNOX (Aug 27, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> He probably should review all the features of a card though eh?
> 
> After all its not just frame rates we buy cards for.





cadaveca said:


> Personally, I blame them for not doing Eyefinity reviews...and I've said this before. If these reviews were done, they'd ahve seen these issues, and I feel pretty confident that W1zz would have reported it...that wouldn't look good for AMD.



I too would like W1zz to include Eyefinity setups in the benchmarks (or plain Eyefinity benchmarks) now that the tech has been established! That would be a very nice read! ;-)
Who's with me?



SK-1 said:


> What did I do? I uninstalled 10.7, used driver cleaner pro, now my pc hangs on the Win7 loading screen!!! Halp!
> 
> I can do Safe mode, but even with all startup programs stopped(via msconfig) windows still hangs!!
> 
> What do I do?


Driver Cleaner scrambled my system too when I used it. Had to end up reinstalling the OS, because games, etc were crashing on launch.
Never using it again for anything but last resort cases.


fullinfusion said:


> Just testing the cold bug bro, that's all.


Cold Bug?
I'm not getting how this "higher clocks at idle" thing is a good one, or a feature as Mussels says. What is it meant to resolve exactly?
I've been hoping it's a bug that they're gonna fix too, coz the lower the idle clocks are, the better IMO, but please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 27, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Just testing the cold bug bro, that's all.
> . . .
> But all in all it's been a long time sense I've been happy with shitty ATI drivers till now...



I wasn't aware that the HD 5970 had a cold bug.  Fascinating.

These drivers are damn skippy.  I just upgraded from 10.5 because the Stream SDK2.2 support was confirmed and I gotta say the difference is night and day in some of my games.



Mussels said:


> my 5870 goes up 35W, which aint that bad... but i can imagine in hotter weather it could cause the fan to spin up off its silent setting at idle on occasion, which would be irritating.



To be honest I was just recalling the number from memory and I wouldn't be surprised to find out I was wrong.  I sincerely doubt the fan could account for a greater than 10W difference (thats assuming that regular idle is 27W per the ATI spec in my faded memory).

I'm as nuts about power saving as I am about performance.  I wrote a program that automatically engages my CCC profiles on a per game basis (similar to a feature in RivaTuner/ATI Tray Tools) because I found some games run stable at higher clocks and some games run just swell at lower than stock clocks.  When a game is exited the program defaults to a specified profile, in my case 157/300 idle clocks.  The result is a satisfying (and automatic) power savings.  Do you think I should make it available on the forums?



inferKNOX said:


> Cold Bug?
> I'm not getting how this "higher clocks at idle" thing is a good one, or a feature as Mussels says. What is it meant to resolve exactly?
> I've been hoping it's a bug that they're gonna fix too, coz the lower the idle clocks are, the better IMO, but please correct me if I'm wrong.



I googled it and apparently the HD 5970 can suffer from a cold bug while under water cooling (or anything more extreme I'd imagine).  A cold bug is the term used to refer to a hardware boot failure due to hardware temperatures being too low.  At least I'm pretty sure...


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good thing is he won't have to review eyefinity in every review he does.

As I doubt performance will be that different between cards etc.

I say eyefinity geared cards (5770 flex etc) and eyefinity performance on a regular say 5870 and a 5970 with major driver updates.


@cadaveca, have you checked the AA type in catalyst control centre by the by?

The default setting looks like shit in my opinion anyways. Doesn't AA transparent objects for a start.


----------



## rodneyhchef (Aug 27, 2010)

Installed this last night on top of 10.7 and it seems to have fixed an intermittant stuttering problem I was having during video playback.


----------



## Bobington (Aug 27, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> Cold Bug?
> I'm not getting how this "higher clocks at idle" thing is a good one, or a feature as Mussels says. What is it meant to resolve exactly?
> I've been hoping it's a bug that they're gonna fix too, coz the lower the idle clocks are, the better IMO, but please correct me if I'm wrong.



The higher clocks at idle are meant to solve flickering on multi display setups at 2D clocks.


----------



## lemode (Aug 27, 2010)

Marineborn said:


> yeah im still sticking with 10.4's if it aint broke and running smooth dont fix it. lol



yeah no doubt...i refuse to get rid of 10.4!


----------



## erocker (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm having no issues with this driver so far. One thing I don't like are the video presets. Deblocking, noise reduction, etc. need to be turned down from their defaults.


----------



## chron (Aug 27, 2010)

crow1001 said:


> Runs great on a 480, the way it's meant to be played.



Really? You can max out all the distance stuff and turn shadows and reflection all the way up? Car density all the way up?

I can get the game to run just fine when I use auto configure.  Very smooth.  What I'm talking about though is being able to max the game out on what I thought was a high end card.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 27, 2010)

chron said:


> Really? You can max out all the distance stuff and turn shadows and reflection all the way up? Car density all the way up?
> 
> I can get the game to run just fine when I use auto configure.  Very smooth.  What I'm talking about though is being able to max the game out on what I thought was a high end card.



because its not your card thats the problem, its your CPU. the game was never optimised properly.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

inferKNOX said:


> I too would like W1zz to include Eyefinity setups in the benchmarks (or plain Eyefinity benchmarks) now that the tech has been established! That would be a very nice read! ;-)
> Who's with me?



Not me. I have Eyefinity, I do not wish for W1zzard to have to deal with the issues I did...it's a waste of his time. I only wish he had in the past, so I could have aviod spending this cash on monitors and such...I woulda spent more and got 120hz monitors had I known earlier.



pantherx12 said:


> @cadaveca, have you checked the AA type in catalyst control centre by the by?
> 
> The default setting looks like shit in my opinion anyways. Doesn't AA transparent objects for a start.



Yeah, I did a bit last night. Still not impressed. And I'll be very specific as to why:

ATi is using [H]'s large WoW audience to highlight how they've fixed CFX scaling in BFBC2 specifically. They show numbers with AA. Obviously, *since no in-game AA setting changes actually enables AA in about 30 apps I've tested so far* these perforamcne numbers they are hyping are only as large as they are due to a really horrible driver profile, quality-wise. 

In case you missed it...that screenie was 4xAA. 0xAA, 2xAA, 8xAA, all give the exact same image. I used the SP side of the game, and 6 different game levels. I then used a digital camera to capture screen images, and then made the captured images transparent, and overlayed them. The use of the camera makes seeing individual pixels really easy. There's not one single pixel different. AA is broken.


V-Sync, another member here has mentioned as well. Easy to test...again, broken. OF course, I used the same digital camera to capture video...so there's no capture software on my pc causing issues.


I also used a completely different box, with a fresh install, that only has this driver, and BC2 installed. Same thing.


NOw, I'll admit, because of this bloody chicken pox, I've only slept 4 hours in the past 72, so my brain is REALLY fuzzy at this point, but it's been good running these tests, keeping my fingers busy, rather than having them scratching.


And let me just pause here and say OMFG I WANNA DIE!!!      I wish this illness on noone! now it doesn't itch...it bloody burns like hell, and there's no relief to be had. Already missed out on my Anniversary tuesday, because I shouldn't be in public. Today's my youngest's birthday...i can't even give him a hug. I'm pretty fucking mental at this point. I've had buckshot in my back before, this feels far to similar. And I look bloody disgusting.



Anyway, performance IS up now...I haven't seen any cursor corruption yet, but haven't tried triggering it yet. I'm pretty happy with this driver in comparison to every other one that's been out this year. Still some issues left, but that cursor thing is a big one for me. If that is realyl fixed, then I am confident that they can fix these other issues as time passes...but if things are PERFECT by years-end, I am quite serious in my ATI/AMD boycott. I'm pretty happy with nV surround and GTX480 SLi at this point. Currently playing my way back though batmanAA, liking the Phys-X effects, too.

I cannot beleive it's me saying that, you know. ATi sucks, nV is good. That's a complete 180 degree change for me. Oh well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 27, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I wasn't aware that the HD 5970 had a cold bug.  Fascinating.
> 
> These drivers are damn skippy.  I just upgraded from 10.5 because the Stream SDK2.2 support was confirmed and I gotta say the difference is night and day in some of my games.
> 
> ...



Well the Sapphire 5970 OC edition has the cold bug.... I mainly see it during the cold winter months when I forget to close the room window overnight.

As BlackPanther called the Measels...

It only happens if it does during the first min or so after boot up.
The idle clocks are to low and Erocker taught some of us owners how to custom set the clocks as a profile... It helped out a lot of ppl for sure.

Sapphire knows there 5970's have the bug problem... not all do but a great magority do.

They released a bios for such a problem. Ppl that run water to ther gpu really have it tough for the cold but the new bios fixes that..

One more note, ppl claim lower temps and better clocks with the update.

I flashed the 5970 but a file was corrupt so I flashed the pld bios back to the card...
once I get my Nvidia gpu back at least I have a back up plan if the flash fails.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

Cursor Corruption is NOT fixed, I'm sad to report. My normal triggers work just fine.


However, now it's back to fixing itself when you move the cursor to another panel...about 30 times!





:shadedshu


----------



## Bobington (Aug 27, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Cursor Corruption is NOT fixed, I'm sad to report. My normal triggers work just fine.
> 
> 
> However, now it's back to fixing itself when you move the cursor to another panel...about 30 times!
> ...



It's fixed for me, how are you trying to trigger it; I'll see if I can replicate it.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm going to re-try driver installs, see if that makes a difference first. THEN I will see if I can replicate it, and will psot the steps, for sure. I need to confirm it's not just me.


----------



## SK-1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hmmm. 2nd CTD for me...


----------



## bobseptic (Aug 29, 2010)

bobseptic said:


> this release of 10.8 is the best driver so far for me on 5970 oc with bad company2
> 
> FPS up 5+ to 12 and the previous lows of some explosions have improved by 20fps.
> 
> ...




Im sorry but i take that back    cursor issue and an issue with parts of bc2 going black in some maps.

10.5 hotfix is the best driver with 5970 oc, windows 7 64bit, i7 hardware combination.

AA broken forever


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2010)

bobseptic said:


> Im sorry but i take that back    cursor issue and an issue with parts of bc2 going black in some maps.
> 
> 10.5 hotfix is the best driver with 5970 oc, windows 7 64bit, i7 hardware combination.
> 
> AA broken forever



I found that my cursor issue was related to old settings kept in registry after uninstall of previous driver. I can trigger the DP monitor going to sleep, by changing resolution in certain apps, but haven't seen any cursor problems as of yet.


had some BCBF2 CTD and system freezes in single player, but AA issue seemingly has been fixed, too.


Now I'm left with going back to previous drivers, then updating agian, seeing if i can replicate it, and then maybe I can develop some sort of runtime to fix the problem, or I can forward the info to AMD and let them deal with it.


But at this point, I want to say all issues are due to AMD's driver install/uninstall failing.

Still working on it...will update when I have better info.

And I'll leave off at this point saying that this is problably the best driver that's come out this year, so far. It's unfortunate that most won't see this though, but at the same time, those without issues are the ones that do registry cleans when swapping drivers.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 29, 2010)

I use driver sweeper.


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 29, 2010)

TheGuruStud said:


> I use driver sweeper.



Any issues? now that you've uninstalled and re-installed?


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> But at this point, I want to say all issues are due to AMD's driver install/uninstall failing.



I completely agree and it goes back further than 10.1's. It's amazing the amount of crap they hide in the registry. Unfortunately, some of the crap I found can't be deleted or I get a blank screen on Windows startup.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Aug 29, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> Any issues? now that you've uninstalled and re-installed?



Nope   Everything's fine.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> I completely agree and it goes back further than 10.1's. It's amazing the amount of crap they hide in the registry. Unfortunately, some of the crap I found can't be deleted or I get a blank screen on Windows startup.


10.8 works great for me but I can't get 10.4 to install again.
10.4 is ..... *for testing*

CCC 10.8 seems to lock me to the current version.

I even did a good clean but like you said it hides very well in the registry.

Any work around for future reference?


----------



## erocker (Aug 29, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> 10.8 works great for me but I can't get 10.4 to install again.
> 10.4 is ..... *for testing*
> 
> CCC 10.8 seems to lock me to the current version.
> ...



I'm sure there is besides reinstalling your O/S. Actually though, I don't mind reinstalling my O/S. All of my games are through Steam and they sit on another drive.


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 29, 2010)

erocker said:


> I'm sure there is besides reinstalling your O/S. Actually though, I don't mind reinstalling my O/S. All of my games are through Steam and they sit on another drive.


Nice!

Well like I said before... 10.8 works very well! It works awsome for Dirt2 and GOW, Hawx, RE5.... Vantage mark... and everything Bench Mark related 

Im hooked! 

I'm fussy but I'm glad its working and giving me the edge


----------



## Bobington (Oct 18, 2010)

Quick update: seems 10.8 and 10.9 still have the cursor bug so the release notes are not accurate.


----------

